# Notch coils



## Zahz (4/6/16)

Hello fellow Vapers, I come in peace 

I was wondering if any of you guys tried a notch coil In a tank, like the Griffin or aromamizer. If so how was it in terms of flavour and Vapour production. I know these work on the Ijoy tornado, limitless rdta, and theorem. But I haven't seen anyone trying it out on tanks. I guess that will be since they are too big and maybe wicking might be an issue also. Also I forgot to mention would like to try out a dual and resistance seems very low on them. 

Would like some advice and recommendations. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymo (4/6/16)

Hi zahz, I tried it out on my aromamizer, took a bit of tweaking to get it to fit, as u said its a little big, but hey, sometimes u gotta make a plan. Lol. 
Vapour production was good and so was the flavor , it was howeva a biaatch to wick! And after a day of heavy vaping they had to be tossed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (4/6/16)

Interested as well. Was wondering the same thing about the Crius. 
I seem to think it won't fit


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (4/6/16)

jaymo said:


> View attachment 56528
> Hi zahz, I tried it out on my aromamizer, took a bit of tweaking to get it to fit, as u said its a little big, but hey, sometimes u gotta make a plan. Lol.
> Vapour production was good and so was the flavor , it was howeva a biaatch to wick! And after a day of heavy vaping they had to be tossed.


Will this work on the Crius deck?


----------



## zadiac (4/6/16)

Those coils are .2 ohms each. Using as dual coil will result in .1 ohm resistance. That is up to 42 amp draw on a mech mod. At 70W is still a 26amp draw. To vape them safely for 20amp batteries, you'll have to vape at 40watts on a regulated device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zahz (4/6/16)

jaymo said:


> View attachment 56528
> Hi zahz, I tried it out on my aromamizer, took a bit of tweaking to get it to fit, as u said its a little big, but hey, sometimes u gotta make a plan. Lol.
> Vapour production was good and so was the flavor , it was howeva a biaatch to wick! And after a day of heavy vaping they had to be tossed.



Thanks @jaymo yeah I guess it wouldn't work well and if I don't wick it correctly I might get one nasty dry hit from hell . I think those are better for single coil as the resistance is low. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/16)

I have a dual notch coil set up in a dripper that comes to 0.17ohms, works like a charm in TC mode. As for tanks I don't have anything with a big enough build deck for notch coils but did manage to successfully rebuild a stock ijust2 coil which is working really well.


----------

